# Flying boats....



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2013)

Knowing that they glory days are long gone, at least for the massive 'Clipper' size ones, will we ever see the likes again, would they find a place today and in the future?
Much can be said about the airships...

Had a bl**dy hard time trying to figure out, where to put this thread, as we don't have a 'Future' sub forum....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 2, 2013)

"....would they find a place today and in the future?..."

Don't announce their death quite yet, my friend .....  .. from both a classic 'stylistics' POV and a technological (turbos) upgrade POV, flyingboats are iconic - and always will be:

The Flying Boat is Back | Flying Magazine


----------



## A4K (Dec 2, 2013)

Personally I would love to see more floatplanes/ Flying Boats/ amphibious aircraft around, but I believe their time has been and gone sadly. 

(Clashed with Michael... I will be very happy if my above comment is proved wrong!)


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 2, 2013)

Actually, it seems that airships might be making somewhat of a comeback.

Zepplin is making a non-ridgid model as well as planning a future ridgid design and there's a couple companies in the process of making ridgids for freight/heavy-lift and passenger service. One of the projects is called "sphero" if I remember right.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2013)

Good stuff fellas! 

Btw MM, that last bird, looks unmistakably like a Dornier..


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 2, 2013)

Don't tell the people of Alaska that float planes are long gone!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 2, 2013)

"...that last bird, looks unmistakably like a Dornier.."

.. because it is .... from the same bloodline . Dornier Seastar, breeding, eh?


----------



## stona (Dec 2, 2013)

Flying boats (as distinct from float planes) served a purpose at a particular time. For the British in particular they were an ideal vehicle to support a maritime empire. There might be no airfields or infra structure but there was sure as hell water to land on. 
I can't see them making a commercial come back because the market is not there. Billions have been and continue to be invested in airports and all the infrastructure, transport links etc to support them. I have recently flown into some new airports in Asia and with that kind of investment a flying boat is simply not a consideration. 
Smaller flying boats and more often float planes will always serve a niche market. Someone already mentioned Alaska which is a case in point. Many smaller float planes are simply adaptations of already existing aircraft that were not specifically designed to operate from water. Many are simply converted with a 'float kit'. The fact that you can also sell a standard land based version makes them commercially viable.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## A4K (Dec 2, 2013)

Thorlifter said:


> Don't tell the people of Alaska that float planes are long gone!



I'm moving to Alaska then!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 4, 2013)

Thorlifter said:


> Don't tell the people of Alaska that float planes are long gone!



You are absolutely correct. Flying boats and float-planes abound in Alaska. I saw several Beech 18's (aka C-45) on floats, and they make excellent units for hauling cargo or passengers. Also saw quite a few Grumman products while I was there. And, of course, there's the ever popular Beaver !

Charles


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 4, 2013)

Japan, Germany, Canada and Russia have recently produced flying boats. Last one for the U.S. that I know of was the Wilson Explorer in 1991.

If I had a ridiculous amount of money, I'd commission a Bv238 which would be ideal for finding that perfect tropical island with the white beaches, warm breezes and the girls serving those drinks with the little umbrellas...


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 4, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Japan, Germany, Canada and Russia have recently produced flying boats. Last one for the U.S. that I know of was the Wilson Explorer in 1991.



I can see that there could be an economic case for Canada and Japan developing a flying boat, given the number of islands and the spread of these countries. But Germany?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 4, 2013)

They love thier seaplanes! 

The Dornier Seastar is even being manufactured in Canada. It may be of interest to know that the Seastar borrows some of it's design from the Do18 and Do28...


----------



## N4521U (Dec 4, 2013)

How about these?
Is it a jetski? Is it a light aircraft? It's both! Revolutionary miniature electric flying boat could revolutionise personal air transport | Mail Online

Ground effect vehicle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2013)

Who needs to build "modern" flying boats? Not when the most beautiful one ever build is still flying...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice pic! and I do like the look of that Seastar


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Who needs to build "modern" flying boats? Not when the most beautiful one ever build is still flying...
> 
> View attachment 249427



True, there's plenty of Catalinas still flying....  
I've got to say though, I _do_ like the Dornier Do 24, great looking bird! Wish one could get modern reliable engines, so that you wouldn't ruin her looks, like with those awful turboprops!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 8, 2013)

I agree, I would rather see original engines on her.


----------



## A4K (Dec 8, 2013)

Me too! Plus get the wing tips, etc back in original form - IIRC they have been modified, cut on an angle from the leading edge outwards.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2013)

Really? Didn't notice that! See if there's any better pics of the wing then....


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 8, 2013)

To be honest, I've always liked the Bv138. While it's not as impressive as the big flying boats (Bv222, Bv238, JRM-1), it was a reliable design and even had the deisel Jumos. (and it looked cool!)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9yKV53B_JI_

You'll enjoy, Lucky

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 11, 2013)

Is a matter of fashion I guess, the landplane had some advantages but there is nothing wrong with a modern passenger turboprop flying boat, even in places away from the sea like my province Cordoba there are plenty lakes where you can operate without too much trouble. By the way dont forget the canadair CL-415T wich is fighting fires around the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 11, 2013)

Flying boats (and seaplanes) are maintenance intensive, corrosion buckets and are accidents waiting to happen during landing, but sometimes it's all well worth it...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes...I see your point...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2013)

Another classic....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 12, 2013)

And this neat Lakes amphibian would be good for weekends away. Unless you're a Scots Police Officer, investigating strange goings on in a remote village by the sea .........


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2013)

For your weekends away on your todd....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 12, 2013)

Airframes said:


> And this neat Lakes amphibian would be good for weekends away. Unless you're a Scots Police Officer, investigating strange goings on in a remote village by the sea .........



Meh. Should of banged the pub tart while he had the chance, its his own fault really.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 12, 2013)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Flying boats (and seaplanes) are maintenance intensive, corrosion buckets and are accidents waiting to happen during landing, but sometimes it's all well worth it...




Nothing that modern composite construction couldnt solve. By the way this is also a neat design: File:Beriev Be-200 operating in Greece, Aug2007.jpg - Wikimedia Commons


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 13, 2013)

CharlesBronson said:


> Nothing that modern composite construction couldnt solve. By the way this is also a neat design: File:Beriev Be-200 operating in Greece, Aug2007.jpg - Wikimedia Commons



True to a point - you still have bio-fungal and salt problems that will effect composites although a lot less maintenance intensive than a metal airplane.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 13, 2013)

I'd enjoy watching this guy perform ....

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TYVaVlWivE_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 14, 2013)

Seems like a very maneouvrable beast. 8)


----------



## davebender (Dec 15, 2013)

A rather unique flying boat.

Hansa-Brandenburg W.20


> This little single-seat flying-boat was designed during 1917 for carrying aboard U-boats. It could be dismantled in 1 3/4 min. and stowed into space measuring only 20 ft. X 6 ft.; re-assembly took 2 3/4 min. As the type of submarine for which it was intended never went into service, only three examples of the W 20 were built. The first, No. 1551, had no interplane struts; these members were, however, added to the structure of Nos. 1552-1553, which also had the lower wing increased in span. Engine, 80 h.p. Oberursel UO. Span, 5.8 m. (19 ft. 0 3/8 in.), "1551"; 6.8 m. (22 ft. 3 3/4 in.), "1552/3". Length, 5.91 m. (19 ft. 4 5/8 in.), "1551"; 5.925 m. (19 ft. 5 1/8 in.), "1552/3". Area, 14.95 sq.m. (161 sq.ft.), "1551"; 15.82 sq.m. (171 sq.ft.), "1552/3". Weights: Empty, 396 kg. (871 lb.). Loaded, 568 kg. (1,250 lb.). Climb, 1,000 m. (3,280 ft.) in 14.9 min. Duration, 1 1/4 hr. Armament, none.



Photograph taken 14 March 1918.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 15, 2013)

"It could be dismantled in 1 3/4 min"

"re-assembly took 2 3/4 min."

I think it would take that long just to get your tool box out. Something sounds fishy about those statements!


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 15, 2013)

FLYBOYJ said:


> True to a point - you still have bio-fungal and salt problems that will effect composites although a lot less maintenance intensive than a metal airplane.



Propeller erosion, engine internal corrosion, metal fittings, there are still plenty of increases in maintenance costs.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 16, 2013)

gumbyk said:


> Propeller erosion, engine internal corrosion, metal fittings, there are still plenty of increases in maintenance costs.



Yep - I didn't even feel the need to go there. I used to work on a Lake, neat airplane but we were always finding some pretty nasty stuff on it and it was operated in fresh water!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2014)

This today:

Indian production of Japanese amphibious plane on the table- Nikkei Asian Review

First the Raphel, now this. India knows what it wants


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 29, 2014)

Now that is cool! Beautiful plane as well.


----------

